# Dark of night



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2022)

Sometimes here, 50 years later people ask me if I was afraid of the danger that surrounded us. I simply tell them that, in the dark of night and at the small sound of a twig breaking outside of our ambush site, I was at that moment, the most dangerous animal in the jungle.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Sometimes here, 50 years later people ask me if I was afraid of the danger that surrounded us. I simply tell them that, in the dark of night and at the small sound of a twig breaking outside of our ambush site, I was at that moment, the most dangerous animal in the jungle.





squatting dog said:


> I remember wishing I could hire the bodyguard Donald Trump had before he was elected.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 15, 2022)

?????


----------



## bingo (Jul 15, 2022)

when i  first opened  this post...my screen  went totally  black...weird....


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2022)

No one spoke about being afraid, but at night, I think most of us were. You become hyper-vigilant. Your heart beats faster and your breathing becomes labored. If we were in the jungle at night, we stopped and rested. You can’t see anything and you tried to be as quiet as possible. During heavy rains, animals and reptiles also became another problem to deal with.


----------



## Been There (Jul 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Sometimes here, 50 years later people ask me if I was afraid of the danger that surrounded us. I simply tell them that, in the dark of night and at the small sound of a twig breaking outside of our ambush site, I was at that moment, the most dangerous animal in the jungle.


Fear? There is always plenty of that to go around during war. Fighting men learn to rise above fear and become absolute destructive warriors. Whether on land, in the air or on the sea, our will to beat the enemy shall prevail.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 17, 2022)

bingo said:


> when i  first opened  this post...my screen  went totally  black...weird....


I've had that happen a few times recently.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jul 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Sometimes here, 50 years later people ask me if I was afraid of the danger that surrounded us. I simply tell them that, in the dark of night and at the small sound of a twig breaking outside of our ambush site, I was at that moment, the most dangerous animal in the jungle.


 I can not imagine what it is like.  I remember having a dream which seemed very real and I can never forget it. I was in the middle of a battle and woke up thinking .._so that is what it is like._.It was horrible but I am sure actually being there is worse than I could imagine or dream up ..Thank you for your service.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 17, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Sometimes here, 50 years later people ask me if I was afraid of the danger that surrounded us. I simply tell them that, in the dark of night and at the small sound of a twig breaking outside of our ambush site, I was at that moment, the most dangerous animal in the jungle.


It took only a few shared lines from their experience in Vietnam to have a better understanding of reality.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 17, 2022)

Serenity4321 said:


> I can not imagine what it is like.  I remember having a dream which seemed very real and I can never forget it. I was in the middle of a battle and woke up thinking .._so that is what it is like._.It was horrible but I am sure actually being there is worse than I could imagine or dream up ..Thank you for your service.


Very few words, but enough to know some were screaming for water in their sleep upon return, one held on to the outside of a helicopter during take off to survive and another said children had guns and were using them to help fight in the war..


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jul 18, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Very few words, but enough to know some were screaming for water in their sleep upon return, one held on to the outside of a helicopter during take off to survive and another said children had guns and were using them to help fight in the war..


So sad and tragic


----------

